# The hunting public



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone watch there videos.They are good but one thing I notice is they never pay much attention to the beard or spurs .Never measure them.Only thing they ever do is measure the length of the turkey.First thing I do is check out the spurs


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

retired dundo said:


> Anyone watch there videos.They are good but one thing I notice is they never pay much attention to the beard or spurs .Never measure them.Only thing they ever do is measure the length of the turkey.First thing I do is check out the spurs


Im a big fan of theirs and watch all their stuff. I've been slacking on their turkey hunting videos lately. Cant wait for their Deer Tour this year. I doubt they come back to Michigan this year considering the nightmare they had last year. But who knows.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

TheLionsFan said:


> Im a big fan of theirs and watch all their stuff. I've been slacking on their turkey hunting videos lately. Cant wait for their Deer Tour this year. I doubt they come back to Michigan this year considering the nightmare they had last year. But who knows.


Turkey videos are great to


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Personally, I think it is refreshing. They are targeting long beards and that is it. The success of their hunt is not measured by the length of the beard or spurs. On the flip side, they are also in the business of pumping out videos and with turkeys it is much more difficult to judge the “age” of the bird in the few seconds they have them in range so if long spurs were the goal, they would not be achieving success very often.


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

I really enjoy their videos. 
I love to hunt but it’s not my job. To some degree I think most of us can relate to these guys. It is easy to get drawn in to these videos and the way these guys hunt. Deer videos are awesome turkey are good too. It would be nice to give MI another crack. They came like the first week of October and it was flooding like crazy where ever that location was. Surprisingly they still got on deer in short order which was very cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Got hooked on their work 1.5 ya. Good group of guys that spend a lot of time together but all seem to be good friends. 

Love the realistic hunting conditions and they get a lot of fantastic footage. Bound to happen when you hunt as much as they do but they still have to be in the right place. 

Also appreciate the lack of overproduction. Real life stuff as in, I’ve never heard suspenseful music while a buck or gobbler is closing in!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Got hooked on their work 1.5 ya. Good group of guys that spend a lot of time together but all seem to be good friends.
> 
> Love the realistic hunting conditions and they get a lot of fantastic footage. Bound to happen when you hunt as much as they do but they still have to be in the right place.
> 
> Also appreciate the lack of overproduction. Real life stuff as in, I’ve never heard suspenseful music while a buck or gobbler is closing in!


And you never hear them talking about there equipment like other shows.Allways talking about kind of gun bow binocular# and everything else they use


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

retired dundo said:


> And you never hear them talking about there equipment like other shows.Allways talking about kind of gun bow binocular# and everything else they use


Yep, I really like that they are independent and not hawking a bunch of different products. In fact, almost everything they use is not what you would consider high end stuff, except possibly some of their camera equipment. That I'm not sure of because I'm not real familiar with the different brands, models, etc. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

These guys promote the hunt, not the product. Their shows are great. I'm a few episodes behind but their turkey season has been tremendous this year.


----------



## DLC (Jun 4, 2014)

Love the Turkey videos. I really like how they explain how the set up, what the birds did, so on. It not 15min of a bird strutting in the decoys. Real life hunting, no fancy music. And they all seem very down to earth. Hope it stays this way.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Definitely a good show and some good hunters, I like Greg's bowhunting videos the best he does an awesome job shooting and Self filming at the same time, one thing I wish they would do is shoot a jake every now and then where legal, they dont measure the spurs and beard so it shouldn't matter anyway, that would still be a successful hunt in my book and more video content


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> I wish they would do is shoot a jake every now and then where legal, they dont measure the spurs and beard so it shouldn't matter anyway, that would still be a successful hunt in my book and more video content


Ted shot a jake in TN a week or two ago. That is definitely something you won’t see on other shows. They are very relatable on both their turkey and deer tours.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

thill said:


> Ted shot a jake in TN a week or two ago. That is definitely something you won’t see on other shows. They are very relatable on both their turkey and deer tours.


 Ha! Well glad to hear that, I have been way behind in the episodes lately so I didn't catch that one yet


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Got on my gf's Netflix last night and watched some episodes. Great stuff ! There's only season 1 of turkey and 1&2 for deer. What seasons are they up to this year?


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I watch THP, but I've become a fan this year of the RealTree 365 episodes with Culpepper. 

He does a segment at the end of (almost) every one of his episodes that he calls, "why he did, what he did" where he breaks down why the tom came into gun range. It's similar to what THP does where they go through their setup and what the bird sees but Culpepper breaks it down in a more streamlined, almost textbook manner, which I think adds a really cool element to their videos. 

The THP episode with Warb and his dad hunting their family farm was simply awesome though, 2 big thumbs up.


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Got on my gf's Netflix last night and watched some episodes. Great stuff ! There's only season 1 of turkey and 1&2 for deer. What seasons are they up to this year?


Didn’t realize THP was on Netflix??
Maybe your thinking of You Tube?
Meat Eater is on Netflix which is also a very good outdoor series. Steven R. Is a MI boy which is cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bill Fred Bear said:


> Didn’t realize THP was on Netflix??
> Maybe your thinking of You Tube?
> Meat Eater is on Netflix which is also a very good outdoor series. Steven R. Is a MI boy which is cool!
> 
> ...


Could be Amazon Video. I know their videos are on there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Threw out a reference to Eberhart on today’s turkey video. Lol.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Bowhunt said:


> Threw out a reference to Eberhart on today’s turkey video. Lol.


that tree did have some good cover! (70’ up!)


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I love these guys!!


----------

